# wild hogs



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Yesterday at church a friend said to come by his house and pick out two wild hogs. They live trap them and castrate the males then turn them loose again. Seems like there is an over abundance in our county. We will smoke one and grind the other for sausage. They should dress out at about 40#. We put an order in for 2 more which we will can.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Castrate them then turn them loose? I like your idea better -- eat'em! :2thumb:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I heard that wild hogs in the south & south midwest are a HUGE problem, both in size & scope... 

surprised somebody hasn't started an AMERICAN Safari business for it... :congrat:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Hawgs...*

In Texas there is an estimated 4 to 5 million of them ! and they breed faster then they are killed... one female will have up to 3 litters in 15 months.. and it seems they start damn breeding damn near as soon as the females are a few months old...

BUT!! they are a walking prep supply!!


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I know of a pay to hunt operation in south and central ga. where they use state of the art nightvision and AR 10 rifles. They hunt many different farms and kill several hogs each night


----------



## TreeMUPKennel (Jan 29, 2010)

Cant wait for the cool weather to kick in to start hunting some here around the house. Yummy............................


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Castrate them then turn them loose? ...  ...Congrats on the pork. Guess I just don't understand the why they castate and turn them loose again? 

Around here a hog is a hog ... castrated or not ... (but that is around here)


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

It's called mountain oyster hunting, LOL. Lota trouble to go through to get a pair if ya ask me.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*The Pig Bomb* was on Discovery Channel, seen it, not much rewatch potential, but not too bad the 1st time


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

They are moving north and as usual the DNR in ky say they are only in the Tenn. KY. border counties. They have been running up the Daniel National Forest toward our northern counties for a long time now. We also have a few steWpiD folk's who think it would be cool to turn them loose for hunting,


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

kyfarmer said:


> They are moving north and as usual the DNR in ky say they are only in the Tenn. KY. border counties. They have been running up the Daniel National Forest toward our northern counties for a long time now. We also have a few steWpiD folk's who think it would be cool to turn them loose for hunting,


wanna organize a hunt?... BEFORE they get to be a problem? :congrat:

from what I hear tho, like cockroaches, if you've noticed them, it's too late


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

One of my future plan's include's a hog hunt. I hunt an area of public land that is in some places rarely see people and i here stories, they are out there, along with a nonnative deer to. I would love to go bacon huntin, i reckon. But i would hate to see them get a foot hold here, we have a very healthy turkey population right now, i believe they would destroy that for a fact.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Aug 12, 2010)

We have trail camera pictures of wild hogs coming to bear bait here in NW Wisconsin. 

We also have had 3 mountain lion (cougar) sightings within a mile of our place.

DNR (sometimes refereed to as Department of No Return) would like to deny either is in the state. Partly because if it is here, they have to have a management plan for it. If nothing else, that takes some man hours to make a plan, that takes time away from some other project. 

Too many sightings for them to deny anymore. 

They finely did put in place a "shoot on site" plan for feral pigs.

I guess I don't understand the mentality of some people, who in the same sentence will complain about feral pigs, and complain people won't pay big prices to come hunt them.................. KnowwhatImean :nuts:

Wyo


----------



## shadowrider (Mar 13, 2010)

Clarice
You might inform your friend that it is illegal to turn them loose in Arkansas.
they are so big a problem you can kill them almost anywhere at almost any time and just leave them lay.
AGFC | Feral Hog Hunting Regulations
shadowrider


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Castrate them then turn them loose? ...  ...Congrats on the pork. Guess I just don't understand the why they castate and turn them loose again?
> 
> Around here a hog is a hog ... castrated or not ... (but that is around here)


Boar Hogs have a rancid smell when you cook them ( adult ones) so sows are better ...but by cutting them and releasing them they keep gaining weight but don't breed... it's also common in some parts of TX so I hear...there are people how just hose them and dump the bodies.. can't shoot or trap them fast enough..


----------

